# James Potter Series -- 4th book released



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, a guy named G. Norman Lippert, following the end of JKR's _Harry Potter_ series, wrote some fan fiction featuring the next generation of Potters and Weasleys and their friends. It's the same sort of set up as the originals -- each takes place during roughly one year of school. Some new characters and wizarding schools are imagined with new trouble to get into and new kinds of magic, but it's very much the same 'flavor'.

They were widely praised and even JKR gave her blessing to them. . .as long as he doesn't _sell_ them. The first three have been out for a while and, over the last month or so, he's been releasing the last book in chapters. Today, the full Book 4, _James Potter and the Morrigan Web_ is available on his website: www.jamespotterseries.com.

Free.

The first 3 are there as well, if you've not read them. They're all available in .mobi or epub format. Easy to d/l to your computer and then send to your kindle.

He has a couple of other books you can pay for as well. . . .I've read The Riverhouse and Ruins of Camelot. Both were 3 to 4 star reads for me. The Riverhouse is a paranormal/gothic romance sort of story. Ruins of Camelot is a YA fantasy type adventure. The _James Potter_ stories are better than either one. 

He's also got a story called _The Girl on the Dock_ about one of the _James Potter_ characters and what happens to her right after graduation. For some reason that is ONLY available in paper or as a PDF download: http://www.lulu.com/shop/g-norman-lippert/the-girl-on-the-dock/ebook/product-17416742.html#formatComparison. The cost is $3.75 for the PDF. I guess he can sell this one since the character is a new one he invented. I haven't bought it yet. . . .you can enjoy the others without having read this. There does not seem to be any DRM so you could read it as a PDF on kindle or, probably, convert it so that you can resize the text.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the first 3, but have not yet read them.  Very curious though!


----------



## ZipperTx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, I've read the first three, so I went and downloaded this one just now.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this I read the first three and enjoyed them.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting.  I didn't even know these existed.    I went and grabbed all four.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I read the first two in the series and thought they were really good - this has reminded me I never got around to the third. Off to download number four ...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Book 5 is being released a chapter at a time on his website... http://www.jamespotterseries.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Book 5 is being released a chapter at a time on his website... http://www.jamespotterseries.com/


good to know -- though I've not gotten to #4 yet: so many books, so little time.

I'll wait for #5 anyway, until he's finished it and posted it complete.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I would be very happy to pick these up. I wasn't that big a fan of The Cursed Child, so maybe these will be more my style


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I was not able to find a .Mobi version of the 4th book (I did find this for the first 3 books). Can someone point me to the right place to find this?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the mobi file for the 4th book, but I can't find it on the author's website at the moment.  If you send me a pm with your email address, I can send it to you.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if Amazon could convert the PDF via email? Or whether Calibre could convert the epub I found on Goodreads?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

